
Sony Cancels PlayStation Vue - burlesona
https://www.playstation.com/en-us/network/vue/faq/plan-updates/
======
burlesona
That's disappointing. I've used Vue for a few years and have been very happy
with it.

I'm not interested in YoutubeTV as I just don't trust Google.

Anyone tried Hulu, or any other alternatives? What's a good option to get live
sports without too much fuss?

